# Owen Lupton rig?



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

Any one ever hear of or use what i think is the owen lupton drum rig? How do you tie it?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Check this out:










It supposedy greatly reduces the number of gut hooked fish. It's meant to be used more from a boat than the surf. I'm sure it would work in the surf, but with an egg sinker it would roll all over the place. For the surf, stick with the tried and true fishfinder rig.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

For bait fishing in the sound from a boat it simply can't be beat. Great hook up ratio with almost no deep hooks.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Clyde, having seen several of the pics on another site of the drum y'all caught, I believe it!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*It's somehwhat of a .....*

SHort flounder rig of sorts.

Ive used it for some time from the boat as well. It works for allot of species actually. Not just Drum.

I wouldn't bounce it around to much from the beach though. IT moves a little to much for spiking rods and it rolls to much for the Point. It is one of the best boat rigs however.


----------

